# buttery garlic chicken in a crock pot?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I love the walmart buttery garlic rotisserie chicken and was wondering how I could get a simular taste with home butchered chickens. I would prefer to use a crock pot since I work 9hrs a day and the only time I could roast would be on the weekend. 

I know a crock pot bird will NOT taste like rotisserie, but if I could get the buttery garlic part down I would be happy. 

My only thought would be to rub it in butter and garlic powder before cooking, would that do it? or would I have to put it under the skin, use fresh garlic? What do you think?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

designer said:


> I love the walmart buttery garlic rotisserie chicken and was wondering how I could get a simular taste with home butchered chickens. I would prefer to use a crock pot since I work 9hrs a day and the only time I could roast would be on the weekend.
> 
> I know a crock pot bird will NOT taste like rotisserie, but if I could get the buttery garlic part down I would be happy.
> 
> My only thought would be to rub it in butter and garlic powder before cooking, would that do it? or would I have to put it under the skin, use fresh garlic? What do you think?


This might help you out...
Crock Pot Garlic Butter Chicken
http://www.ehow.com/how_5889431_roast-pot-garlic-butter-chicken.html


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL! so I'm not the only one who had this idea. I just printed out the recipe, can't wait to try it out. Thanks!


----------

